# Vw Golf GTI Mark 7 opinions



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

gents.......I have a dilemma and could use some opinions.

It's time to change my old and so far bullet proof e46 320 auto touring! I'll hate to see it go.........it's still going strong and has been incredibly reliable. The kids are all grown up so I'm thinking mk7 golf gti or possibly 1 series bmw hatchback. I'm tempted to stay with an auto so what do we think of vw's dsg gearbox?

Any suggestions guys? :thumb:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

330d touring auto, you only live once:thumb:


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive got an Audi A1 with the VAG 7 speed DSG and i must say its incredible. You cannot match the shift times in a manual and they are very smooth.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Getting a Golf mk7 soon, test drove a DSG and decided to give it a go. Being able to use it like a sequential gearbox clinched it...


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

I often get chance to drive a t5 with a dsg box, very good bit of kit in my opinion.


----------



## Dave11 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a mark 6 GTi (Edition 35) with DSG and it's brilliant. Was hesitant when I ordered as I have always had manuals, don't regret it one bit. 
The auto can be a bit tricky moving off in the in the ice and snow but apart from that it is all good (probably winter tyres would solve that).


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Got a MK7 GTD with DSG 2 months ago.

Came from a MK6 GT TDI with DSG and loved it and still love DSG - theres no way I could drive a manual as fast/enthusiastically!

DSG box is great IMO but some think the DSG doesnt suit the petrol of the GTI so I'd try to get a drive of one before ordering.

I had a 6 month wait for my GTD (ordered it blind before there were any in the UK) - not sure what the delivery timescales are like now for factory orders but there does seem to be some cars coming into the UK as stock cars now.

Loads of info on here (inc what sort of discount you should expect to get a dealers) - http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?board=117.0


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Get the MK7, you really can't go wrong with a Golf!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I'd opt for a M135i. Performance wise it will pi ss all over the golf and they are quite similar price wise.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

M135i for me too, golf is nice but expensive, for me dsg isn't as smooth as a proper torque convertor auto. Try and drive one for at least a day to see if you like it. I had various test drives in dsg cars before getting my a3, I owned if god 2-3 weeks and decided it was crap and had to go.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd stay with bmw and go for a m135. More performance for the money.
Your talking 28-32k for the golf with basic options added on to.
Or the second post. I prefer a quick (ish) saloon over a hatchback


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mopardave said:


> gents.......I have a dilemma and could use some opinions.
> 
> It's time to change my old and so far bullet proof e46 320 auto touring! I'll hate to see it go.........it's still going strong and has been incredibly reliable. The kids are all grown up so I'm thinking mk7 golf gti or possibly 1 series bmw hatchback. I'm tempted to stay with an auto so what do we think of vw's dsg gearbox?
> 
> Any suggestions guys? :thumb:


I have the MK7 GTI PP DSG, moving from a MK5 GTI manual, very pleased ans I have just done 1700 miles now in 12 weeks, the car has loosened up and is a cracker, however it's a FWD and your BMW is RWD, the debate will go on forever, if you are a BMW person, then why not stick with BM's they do an 8 speed auto, some will harp on about prices of the VW GTI how it is close to or more than a BMW M135, since you are the one paying for the car and going to have to own it for a while, then you get the final say and the internet vote really doesn't count for anything.
Sadly the vids of the of the 135 always seem to just show the car drifting (well whoopie do) I'm sure the car is much more than just being able to do that, or perhaps it's because us older ones were able to do that in our Dolomites and Escort MK1 etc back in the day.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks gents!
I love the torque converter auto on my bmw..........and I also love the creamy smooth 6 cylinder engine. So much so that if they'd still made 6 cylinder engines for the 3 series, it would have seriously influenced my decision. There seem to be a lot of question marks over the 1 series......mainly build quality. I love the look of the golf but I keep reading about dsg issues. Hmmmmmmm!!! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Rattles/build can be annoying but I would consider a straight 6 sound as a major plus. Go and try both and see what you think.


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Rattles/build can be annoying but I would consider a straight 6 sound as a major plus. Go and try both and see what you think.


 I know steve.......but if I'd just spent 30k.......and I'm pushing the budget because this car will probably be with me for 5 or 6 years......and it rattles, it'll drive me nuts! I can't afford to make a mistake!! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My mini rattles, I've been on the interweb and gots some bits, ccl or closed cell foam, I should stop the rattles. My worst car for rattles was my mk5 golf.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

My 135 rattled, it was also bangy and crashy if there's such a thing LOL.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

wraith68 said:


> My 135 rattled, it was also bangy and crashy if there's such a thing LOL.


Runflats ? My Mini rattles a lot less now it doesn't have runflats and the ride is soooo much better.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a MK7 GTI DSG on order to be delivered 1st March, but I did have a decent test drive and have had a DSG before in a Passat CC. My Brother In Law has an M135i with the 8-Speed Auto Box so I can offer a good opinion on both!

They are both superb cars, they really are! I'll give you my opinions on both separately, and then offer comparison below.

BMW M135i 8 Speed Auto... Engine is a stonker, it's absolutely lovely, sounds great, has amazing power delivery (hardly any turbo lag) and the gearbox is very special. The car rides well in Comfort mode but is a little to firm for UK roads in Sport and Sport Plus IMO. He has had it 9 months, done 10k miles and the engine is loosening up very nicely. Not had any issues at all and is loving every minute in it. We did a long trip up to Scotland in it for 4 days and it was brilliant in all scenarios to be honest.

Golf GTI DSG... The DSG is somewhat different to the torque converter auto in that you don't get the consistent 'creep,' so it's a little different to get used to. However the MK7 has had software changes and the shifts are really quick and crisp. The engine is superb and the providing you go for the Adaptive Chassis Control (I have ticked the option box!) the ride is fantastic in all 3 modes. 

I suppose it depends on the options you tick but there are a lot of comments saying the cars are similar money... However, the M135i in very basic trim is a shade over £30k. Add the Gearbox and the Adaptive Drive, Sat Nav and Leather and you're talking £35-36k. My Brother in Law's was £37k list price with a few other options and he got it down to £35k. 

My GTI has Adaptive Chassis Control, DSG, Keyless Go, Discover Nav, Service Pack, Winter Pack and a couple of other bits which came to a list price of £30,450 and I managed a 12% discount bringing it down to £26,600. 

Therefore, with a few options and a comparable spec, the cars are not similar money at all.

Would I have had an M135i if I had the budget? Without a doubt. Is it worth an extra £9k over the GTI? Not for me personally, I'd rather have a specced up car and enjoy the nice extras.

I can't wait for my car to arrive, having had a MK5 GTI I know it will be a fantastic car to live with!

Best of luck!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Birchy, an excellent post comparing the two. I'm sure someone is going to say that there are large discounts available on the BM so the two might be closer than before.
I've got a mk7 Golf on order with DSG too. I did check what else I could get for the money as it's only a Golf but I could only get a second hand Airbus A320!:lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

But using the Golf is cheaper than the M135i you could argue that the Octavia VRS is a better buy because it is cheaper than the Golf, however the new Leon Cupra will be the one to go for


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I love the idea of the MK7 golf but there's no doubting the fact its very expensive and there are quicker/better drivers cars such as the M135i around at the same price. However I think the MK7 golf is a better all rounder and would suit any owner far longer if you're looking at a keeper. The only -ve on it from my perspective is that its a new model, which means you're in the first year where all the flaws show up. I'd wait a year or so for all the real time improvements to be integrated into the production line. I've bought cars that are spanking new designs and had nothing but bother.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Maniac said:


> I love the idea of the MK7 golf but there's no doubting the fact its very expensive and there are quicker/better drivers cars such as the M135i around at the same price. However I think the MK7 golf is a better all rounder and would suit any owner far longer if you're looking at a keeper. The only -ve on it from my perspective is that its a new model, which means you're in the first year where all the flaws show up. I'd wait a year or so for all the real time improvements to be integrated into the production line. I've bought cars that are spanking new designs and had nothing but bother.


You are right about this one to be honest, a few forum friends over on GolfGTI.co.uk have had some issues with early cars, a couple of cars have even been rejected that were delivered as late as September! That said, it's been in production for about 11 months now and there were a couple of revisions in Week 45 of last year so a lot of the issues have been ironed out.

If you're looking for a quicker or better drivers car, IMO the RenaultSport Megane 265 is the one to go for, but as an all rounder for comfort/economy/good cruising ability/nice interior and a decent 8/10ths blast, the GTI is the one to go for IMO.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I think that's the best way to sum up a GTi, a great all rounder. Yes the VRS is cheaper, but it's just not the same is it? Somehow it's still the poor relation. It's all entirely budget dependant of course and how much spec you want but the GTi would be a great buy and still a nice set of wheels. M135i sounds like a great idea and having been in one, what a stunning drive! But I couldn't own one because it just looks too ugly IMO, the engine and box is great, but then they put it in a 1 series, which is not a car I like to look at or sit in :doublesho

Then there's the already stated £10k price difference for similar spec, I did a bit better than JBirchys in law did, I got the car I would buy on the config for just under £33k, but I'm stingy with the options lol

Good luck with your choice :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Vrs will be better specced and cheaper, it has a bigger boot too although neither the golf are exciting, the Leon is the best now. The 1 series isn't the best looking either but actually thing if you get past the headlights the rest looks ok, it's not so conservative as the golf/Octavia. But then does it matter what it looks like, it's what it drives like that's important. The one thing with bmw's sand this also applies to the mini is that the driving position is perfect and I consider that more important now.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with you mate, but I'd still not buy a 1er. I realise the other BMW owners are coming to kidnap me now I've got one, but I'm not a fan of every single one :lol: :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That's because all bmw owners are drug dealers ... Or photocopier salesmen :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> Vrs will be better specced and cheaper,


What does the skoda have standard that the VW doesn't?.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

My only comment about the Skoda is resale value/depreciation. It may well be a cheaper car but it will lose value like a stone. Yes these cars are much better these days, but they still have legacy stigma that affects resale value.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

The Skoda vRS doesn't drop as much as it used to, I know you aren't looking at PCP, but I am collecting my vRS on March 1st, its the DSG Diesel Estate with about 2k worth of options, list without options was £25K and future value at 42 months according to Skoda Finance is 12K so a shade under 50%, which isn't bad, I also looked at the Golf GTD DSG, which you can get whopping discounts on, and pretty sure from memory, the list was £28K and after discount was about £24K and the value at 36 months (VW didn't do a 42 month PCP) was around £14K, so taking into account the extra 6 months on the Skoda there wasn't a great deal in it, so its closer than you may think. Also at the time when I ordered it was difficult to get a discount on the Skoda due to the 0% and servicing bundled with it, I managed to get around 6%, but now the 0% has been withdrawn I expect discounts will be easier to negotiate.

Personally for me I went for the Skoda as it was a more pratical car for me, nice big boot, leg room front and back, and a good amount of toys in standard guise, although that didn't stop me from ticking way too many things really! The Gold for me, was a good car, but it didn't 'wow' me and the space in the car was just too small for me as I have two kids that regularly travel in the car, however, having said that if I didn't have kids then the decision would of been a lot closer.

I read stories on here about the 1 series but I can't comment as I personally don't like BMW's but thats just me, just thought I would add my thoughts as I did look at the GTD (I know you are looking at the GTI) but its still a similar car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/seat/leon/85129/new-seat-leon-cupra-set-blow-rivals-away-276bhp

You can keep your golf


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/seat/leon/85129/new-seat-leon-cupra-set-blow-rivals-away-276bhp
> 
> You can keep your golf


always prefered the Leon tbh. Drove the last one and it was very quick, closet thing ive driven to a rs focus.
Proper performance hatchback but regardless of reviews the golf will always win with vag fans.
Undercurs the golf even with PP included.
Better looking than the golf?????


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

prefer the looks of the golf and the interior is much better than the leon too. the old leon (more curved with btcc kit) looked awesome


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Well I hope the OP can remember what this thread was about - buying a BMW or Golf wasn't it? Not sure when or why it turned into a Seat vs Golf bash....:tumbleweed:


----------

